# Just some of my trains and layout



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I'll post more later.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks good, but you better get the track gang out for some repairs!


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Looks good, but you better get the track gang out for some repairs!
> 
> View attachment 128401


I fixed that a while back John. I went around the entire layout tightened up all the connections because I was havimg some voltage drop issues.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2016)

Your layout looks great, Denny. You've got some really nice scenes. I'd love to see more of it.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice layout. Looks like a sleepy little town.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Country Joe said:


> Your layout looks great, Denny. You've got some really nice scenes. I'd love to see more of it.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks, I have a lot of pictures to sort through. I'll post them as I sort them.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

*More picture of my layout*

A lot of pictures are from different stages of my layout. So they may look different.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Very nice Denny!

The first picture is my favorite. I like track level photos.

I also like your grouping of people. They make the layout come alive.

I look forward to more pictures.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

The GP7 Boston and Maine picture is a Lionchief Plus that was made for the LCCA. I bought from a club member who belongs to the LCCA.


----------

